# Firingsquad ruft zum Boykott gegen Ubisofts DRM Strategien



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Viel zu spät aber doch, ist mir das Review von Driver: San Francisco aufgefallen, dem sich Firingsquad hier annahm:
Driver: San Francisco Review*

Doch beim durchlesen fällt etwas auf: während man zwischendurch immer denkt "aha, interessant, klingt solide", fällt die Abschließende Bewertung mit 0% verblüffend vernichtend aus 

Der Grund:
Das wiederholte Lügen und beabsichtigte Falschinformationen von Ubisoft über die verwendeten Kopierschutzmethoden, etwa bei "From Dust".
Firingsquad möchte mit dieser Aktion Ubisoft eine Lektion erteilen.Man ruft dazu auf, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.
Im Wortlaut: http://www.firingsquad.com/games/Driver_San_Francisco_Review/page4.asp


> Throughout the past several years, Ubisoft has demonstrated very little  respect for the PC as a gaming platform. This is evidenced by numerous  last-minute delays, a refusal to release playable demos as they do for  consoles, and restrictive DRM practices.





> *Do computer gaming a favor by boycotting Ubisoft’s outrageous anti-PC attitude and practices. Don’t buy Driver: San Francisco.*


Was meint ihr, sollten Websites und Magazine solche Aufrufe bringen? Oder soll das der User für sich selbst entscheiden. Oder ist es nun endlich einmal gut, als Spieler auch ein Magazin hinter sich zu wissen? Ist es Fair, das SPIEL mit 0% zu bewerten, wenn es eigentlich um den Kopierschutz geht?


----------



## Singler (26. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sollten Websites und Magazine solche Aufrufe bringen? Oder soll das der User für sich selbst entscheiden. Oder ist es nun endlich einmal gut, als Spieler auch ein Magazin hinter sich zu wissen? Ist es Fair, das SPIEL mit 0% zu bewerten, wenn es eigentlich um den Kopierschutz geht?



Geht gar nicht, denn was hat der Kopierschutz mit dem Spielspaß zu tun? Und zudem: Wenn schon wegen sowas zum Boykott aufgerufen wird, was kommt als nächstes? 0%, weil irgendeinem Redakteur ggf. Steam nicht gefällt? 0%, weil der Redakteur bei einem Rollenspiel Text lesen muss, er aber lieber nur ballern will?

Man kann ja gerne ein paar %-Punkte abziehen, wenn der Kopierschutz zu heftig geraten ist und so das Spiel allgemein in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, aber doch nicht deshalb, weil ein Publisher grundsätzlich sein Recht durchsetzt, seine Investition durch einen Kopierschutz schützen zu wollen.

Alleine die Grafik mit dem durchgestrichenen Ubisoft-Logo zeigt doch, wie der Redakteur/die Redaktion da tickt bzw. total übertreibt. Für Firingsquad kann das noch böse nach hinten losgehen - spätestens dann, wenn nicht Ubisoft durch die Käufer sondern Firingsquad durch Ubisoft und andere Publisher boykottiert wird.


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2011)

Ansich eine gute Sache. Denn es geht daraum das Ubi$oft nicht klar gesagt hat welcher "Kopier"schutz eingesetzt wird.
Wäre es der Ubilauncher, also Alwaysonline wäre so eine Wertung aufjedenfall gerechtfertigt, da man eben nicht überall und immer spielen kann.

Allerdings lernen die Publi$her so auch dazu!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sollten Websites und Magazine solche Aufrufe bringen? Oder soll das der User für sich selbst entscheiden. Oder ist es nun endlich einmal gut, als Spieler auch ein Magazin hinter sich zu wissen? Ist es Fair, das SPIEL mit 0% zu bewerten, wenn es eigentlich um den Kopierschutz geht?


Das soll gefälligst der User selber entscheiden! Wenn ich einen Test lese, soll der so unabhängig wie möglich sein. 
Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat, dann meistens sowieso nur die, die Software kopieren wollen.


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das soll gefälligst der User selber entscheiden! Wenn ich einen Test lese, soll der so unabhängig wie möglich sein.
> Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat, dann meistens sowieso nur die, die Software kopieren wollen.


Hier stimme ich dir TEILWEISE zu: "Das soll der User selbst entscheiden".
Warum nur teilweise: wenn man vom Publisher hinters Licht geführt wird, der da nämlich GELOGEN hat, was den Kopierschutz betrifft, so ist man als User oft schuldlos. Zumal eben nicht jeder User täglich Spieletests und Zeitschriften liest, und sich nicht so gut auskennt wie wir.
Hier stimme ich dir NICHT zu "Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat, dann meistens sowieso nur die, die Software kopieren wollen"
Gerade dank Kopierschutzmethoden kaufe ich viel weniger Spiele und Spiele weniger: wie oft mein PC eine DVD nicht lesen konnte, irgendwelche Error und Spieleabstürze produziert hat, weil der Kopierschutz so aggressiv war. Und wenn ich dann im Internet lese, dass dieselbe Software mit Crack absolut problemlos funktioniert, dann fühle ich mich als ehrlicher Kunde verarscht.
Die permanente onlineanbindung von Ubisoft verursacht bei vielen Usern die noch keine Flat haben außerdem zusätzliche Kosten, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass meine Internetleitung nicht immer stabil ist und wenn die dann abbricht, kann ich das Spielen vergessen.





turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ansich eine gute Sache. Denn es geht daraum  das Ubi$oft nicht klar gesagt hat welcher "Kopier"schutz eingesetzt  wird.
> Wäre es der Ubilauncher, also Alwaysonline wäre so eine Wertung  aufjedenfall gerechtfertigt, da man eben nicht überall und immer  spielen kann.
> 
> Allerdings lernen die Publi$her so auch dazu!


eben. Zumal es mit STEAM eine meiner Meinung nach fairere Alternative gibt. Auch wenn ich anfangs gegen den Online-Aktivierzwang war, so passt mir das jetzt ganz gut, habe überall wo ich mich in STEAM einlogge theoretisch meine (aktuell gehaltene) Spielebibliothek bei mir. Natürlich gibts mancherorts kein Internet und dann finde ich es schade, dass diese Leute auf Spiele verzichten müssen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, sollte man sich halt informieren und das geht dank Internet sogar relativ einfach. Wer keins hat, hat halt Pech gehabt, auch wenn es hart klingt. 

Wenn jetzt allerdings Medien eine Wertung verweigern, weil sie der Meinung sind, einen auf Robin Hood machen zu müssen, dann haben sie für mich keinen Wert, da sie mir nichts bringen. 

Wenn jemand kein Inet hat, kann er auch auf Konsole zocken.


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2011)

Dem Spiel 0% wegen DRM zu geben, finde ich nicht sachlich....
Damit bewertet er nur den Kopierschutz, und nicht dass Spiel selbst.

Aber ich hasse DRM, und ähnlich aggressive Kopierschutzmaßnahmen.
Egal wie gut ein Spiel mit diesem Schutz ist, ich kaufe es nicht.
Früher hatte ich sehr viele Spiele von Ubisoft gekauft, aber seit DRM nicht mehr ein einziges Spiel.

Aktionen gegen DRM unterstütze ich grundsätzlich....


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

So ein Verhalten finde ich wieder richtig, mal angenommen, dass du gänzlich auf deren Spiele verzichtest. 
Damit zeigt man denen, dass man nicht einverstanden ist und das ist Aufgabe des Käufers und nicht des Testers.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. September 2011)

Die Leute sind viel zu "geil" auf die Games als das so ein Boykott überhaupt funktionieren würde.
Ich selbst unterstütze das schon länger und habe auch noch kein Ubi-Game mit diesem Schutz gekauft (außer er wurde runtergepatched). Also wird sich da auch zukünftig nicht viel ändern.

Ubi selbst hat ja bei ein paar guten Games auch komplett auf den Schutz verzichtet um zu sehen ob da was dran ist... die Verkäufe gingen trotz allem nicht in die Höhe, somit gab es auch keinen Grund weiter auf den Schutz zu verzichten...


----------



## Herb_G (26. September 2011)

Firesquad bemängelt nicht das DRM an sich sondern kritisiert die Benachteiligung des PC-Users in Form von Falschinformationen, einer fehlenden Demo-Version für PC, die z.B. die Konsolenspieler bekommen haben und auch der fehlenden Unterstützung von Lenkrädern.

Ich persönlich hätte schon lange zum Boykott von Spielen die Onlinepflicht erfordern aufgerufen, wenn die Spieler nur ein halbes Jahr mal solche Titel einfach liegen lassen würden - das wär sofort weg vom Fenster.
Eine "seriöse" Website allerdings dürfte sich nicht auf eine solche Aktion einlassen. Entweder äussert man in Form eines Kommentars oder einer Glosse allgemein Kritik gegen den "Internetzwang" oder aber man lässt es. Seine Wut darüber an einem Produkt auszulassen und in Form einer Spielebewertung zu äussern, die nicht mit einer Bewertung sondern mit einem Kaufboykott endet, dass ist kein Journalismus.

Wohlmöglich hat die Seite diesen Anspruch aber auch gar nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2011)

bin auch hin und her gerissen. einerseits formiert sich scheinbar langsam immer mehr widerstand, was ich gut finde, andrerseits isses halt nich wirklich "sauberer" journalismus ^^ aber fehlende demos, day-one patches, aggressives DRM... das alles sind sachen, die einfach mal in die öffentlichkeit getragen werden müssen. und das geht vllt auch einfach nich auf die saubere art und weise. die französische revolution brachte uns auch viel gutes in form von demokratischen ideen (ich glaubs zumindest, geschichte war nie meine stärke  ), war aber sicher auch nich grad ein sauberes geschäft ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Man kann einen Kopierschutz auch einfach im Test bemängeln, sogar drüber schimpfen, wenn es in einem gewissen Rahmen bleibt, aber wenn man 0% als Wertung vergibt, hat man seinen Beruf verfehlt.


----------



## alm0st (26. September 2011)

Seriös ist was anderes - auch wenn sie absolut recht damit haben. Ich kaufe mittlerweile kein einziges Spiel mehr von Ubisoft - mit oder ohne DRM. Diese Firma ist für mich gestorben, auch wenn ich deshalb auf ein paar gute Games verzichten muss (z.B. das neue Driver).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2011)

Ich meine das ist richtig so, ich verzichte auch auf Ubi DRM spiele.Weil Ubi zuweit geht mit dem Onlineschutzt
Die Spielwertung würde ich sogar nur für die konsolenversion geben.Und explizit die PC version mit maximal 10% wertungen geben.0% ist unsinnig und auch die einzel katergorie nicht ebenbürdig.
Sofern ich die version mal teste geht es sowieso nach nüchternde fakten und Ubi DRm wird eine mindestenz 50% abwertung bekommen.
DRM ansich sogar meist nur 10% sofern es keine alternative gibt


----------



## Pravasi (26. September 2011)

Null Prozent ist halt eher eine emotionale Reaktion,als wie eine sachliche Wertung.
Ansonsten finde ich den Schritt sehr gut.
Spielmagazine sind in der Regel ja eher das Sprachrohr der Hersteller und nicht das der Spieler.
Deswegen erstmal Respekt vor so einem klarem Statement.
Den Vorwurf der Respektlosigkeit könnte sich heute ja fast jeder Hersteller aufs Hemd kleben. Auch gut das mal so deutlich zu sagen.
Für mich auch der Grund,Ubisoft nicht mehr finanziell zu unterstützen,auch wenn ich deren Spiele zum teil noch immer gerne spiele.


----------



## r|sen_ (26. September 2011)

Ich finds gut. Vielen Leuten fällt ja nicht mal auf was da vor sich geht, vllt. ist so eine drastische Mitteilung genau das richtige...


----------



## McClaine (26. September 2011)

ich boykottiere diesen Ubisoft Wahn schon seit sie angefangen haben mit dieser Gängelung und werde es auch weiter so machen.
Dieser Bericht bringt mich zwar zum schmunzeln aber im positiven Sinne. Auf Amazon.de  fielen viele Bewertungen für Ubigames ähnlich brutal aus, zu Recht wie ich finde. 

Der Kopierschutz gehört mit zum Spiel und sollte deshalb in die Bewertung mit einfliessen. Und wenn ich nicht spielen kann aufgrund dieser Gängelung, hat das Spiel einfach keine gute Bewertung verdient. Es kann nicht sein, das ich andauernd online sein muss, genauso wenig kanns sein, das ich mich andauernd einloggen muss, das Spiel abstürtzt usw. und die "Raubkopierer" lachen sich ins Fäustchen, die haben diesen ganzen Zirkus nicht am Hals.

Über Jahre hinweg haben die Puplisher die PC Gamer immer weiter gedrängt, sich ihren Methoden anzupassen (Accountbindung, Anmeldung, Zwangsonline), ich finde es ist schon längst überfällig, das sich die Spieler wehren - und das geht einzig und alleine mit einem Boykott und dem Aufruf dazu. Aber leider, wie wir wissen, ist die aktuelle Gamergemeinde nicht für solche Aktionen zu haben. Ihnen ist der Kopierschutz egal, hauptsache zocken können sie.... 

Wenns so weiter geht sehe ich eh schwarz für das PC Games Franchise, wo soll dieser Wahn nur enden...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Ich finde es aber schon lustig, dass sich Leute online über den Onlinezwang beschweren. 
Was macht ihr, wenn mal so gut wie alle Hersteller diesen Kopierschutz verwenden? Nicht mehr zocken?

Wenn ein Kopierschutz das Spielen verhindert, weil z.B. die Server abstürzen, gehört das in die Wertung, aber nicht wenn er zum Spielen erforderlich ist. Da gehört das nur erwähnt.


----------



## Pravasi (26. September 2011)

Es geht schon darum,das der KS das spielen behindert.
Tatsächlich bin ich z.B. mind.5 Wochen im Jahr mit meinem Computer in einem haus in der Eifel.-Internetfrei Zone...
GfWl ist auch so ein Fall: Muss mich jedesmal neu anmelden und meistens erstmal mein Passwort erneuern,weil das alte fast jedesmal ungültig ist.
Aus Foren weiss ich auch,das z.B. Ubisoftspiele sich oft nicht installieren lassen,wenn bestimmte *legale* andere Programme installiert sind,virituelle Laufwerke und so.
Also aufregen und spielen,oder nicht aufregen und nicht spielen ,oder Hack benutzen,nicht aufregen und spielen.
Da überleg ich nicht 2x...


----------



## McClaine (26. September 2011)

Jap genau das mach ich dann. Wenn du einer dieser "is mir wurscht" Kandidaten bist, dann gerne, spiel weiter und zahl weiter. Und was ist daran lustig sich "online" zu beschweren?
Wenn ich im Inet surfe muss ich online sein, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Noch vor paar Jahre konnte ich Spiele überall, zu jeder Zeit spielen und das Offline. Und nun hab ich ein Limit, muss neue Keys bestellen, habe DLC´s, habe Online Zwang, habe 20 Accounts bei allemöglichen Entwickler, meine Daten sind transparent wie bei ner Schaufensterpuppe. 
Juhu, da wünsche ich dir viel spaß beim zocken...

Ich sehs schon kommen, in 10Jahren sitzt man gefesselt vor nem Screen, die Spiele kommen frei Haus und die User zahlen wie bei ner Flatrate ne Pauschale, anhand des Gamingverhaltens werden dann in jede Ecke und Ladebildschirm ne spezielle Werbung für jeden eingeblendet usw...


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Was macht ihr, wenn mal so gut wie alle  Hersteller diesen Kopierschutz verwenden? Nicht mehr zocken?


Ja, oder nur "alte" Spiele ohne Onlinzwang......


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Also aufregen und spielen,oder nicht aufregen und nicht spielen ,oder Hack benutzen,nicht aufregen und spielen.
> Da überleg ich nicht 2x...


Deine Einstellung zum Kopierschutz und geistigem Eigentum kenne ich ja schon und deswegen sollte man sich auch bei denen bedanken, die einen Kopierschutz erst erforderlich machen. 
Dass der immer strenger und fieser wird, braucht einen auch nicht wundern, da die meisten Mechanismen ja schon komplett wirkungslos sind.


----------



## McClaine (26. September 2011)

mein altes Sprichwort: gutes Game mit sauberer Qualität= erfolgreicher Verkauf.
Was man derzeit serviert bekommt ist doch nur noch ein Witz. Das fängt bei Bugs an, die teilweise ein Spiel unspielbar machen und hört bei kostenplichtigen DLC´s auf. Die Entwickler schaufeln sich ihr eigenes Grab mMn.

Es gibt derzeit keinen KS der sicher ist und diesen wird es auch niemals geben. 
Aber anstatt diesen nutzlosen Müll komplett sein zu lassen und das Geld für eine besseres Spiel zu investieren, machen leider besonders die großen Entwickler immer wieder die gleichen Fehler. 
Und diese Fehler werden dem dummen Spieler als "Service" verkauft und es gibt leider genügend, die diesen Bullshit dankbar annehmen. Wegen diesen Menschen wird sich niemals etwas zugusten der Kunden ändern...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

Es gibt auch gute Games, die sich schlecht verkaufen, weil sie eben nicht mainstreamkompatibel sind. 

Wenn wegen dem KS das Spielen unmöglich wird, gibt es eben keine Wertung, da man das Spiel ja nicht testen kann, aber wenn der KS nur unbequem, oder für manche ein Problem darstellt, sollte man es erwähnen, aber keine 0% vergeben, denn dann braucht man ja gleich keinen Test schreiben. 

Das Spiel zu boykottieren ist Aufgabe des Kunden und wenn trotzdem noch genügend Kohle rein kommt, kann es ja nicht so viele stören.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, denn was hat der Kopierschutz mit dem Spielspaß zu tun?.



hmm eigentlich hast schon recht, aber anderseits wenn einem der Kopierschutz auf die nerven geht und einen dauernd negativ auffällt muss ich zugeben würde ich es verstehen wenn jemand diesen negativ in die wertugn einfließen lässt, okay 0% ist übertriben.



Schnitzl schrieb:


> Die Leute sind viel zu "geil" auf die Games als das so ein Boykott überhaupt funktionieren würde.



meh meh Konsumlämmer halt, wie einige denn Herstellern die Bude einrennen als würde sie kein anders Lebensziel mehr haben bzw nur über das Produkt identifizieren ist fast schon epinlich (egal ob iPhone, BFG, Cal of duty oder sonst was).



Pravasi schrieb:


> Null Prozent ist halt eher eine emotionale Reaktion,als wie eine sachliche Wertung.
> Ansonsten finde ich den Schritt sehr gut.


 
Dito



			
				McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> mein altes Sprichwort: gutes Game mit sauberer Qualität= erfolgreicher Verkauf.



genau siehe auch witcher 2, das aktuelle Update bringt vieles neue und das kostenlos, andere Publisher/Hersteller würde da gleich von DLC schwaffeln.

wobei ich witcher 2 nicht besitze, aber bei teil war es genauso.


----------



## Pravasi (26. September 2011)

Ja,
kein Grund,ein gutes Spiel,was mir nicht durch irgendwelche Maasnahmen auf die Eier geht,nicht zu kaufen!
Glaubt hier immer noch jemand,dass Fifa,Cod,Sims und Co. bei den Herstellern zu Tränenausbrüchen geführt hat,nur weil heftigst kopiert wurde? Da hätte ich gerne auch Anteile von und würd dann "mitheulen"wollen...
Die allermeisten User sind halt nun mal keine Raubkopierer.
Die allermeisten User  sollen ihre Spiele scheibchenweise in DLCs erwerben und so fürs gleiche mehr bezahlen.
Die allermeisten User sollen gleich zum Release Bugbomben zum Vollpreis kaufen.
Raubkopierer?-Angeblich sind die Gebrauchtkäufer ja noch schlimmer. Hört man zumindest immer öfter von der Industrie,werden sogar schon als kriminell bezeichnet....
Kundenfreundlichkeit bringt Käufer.


----------



## McClaine (26. September 2011)

jop Witcher 2 is so ein Beispiel an das sich andere Entwickler halten sollten...
Okay, 0% finde ich auch übertrieben, bei Amazon zB wäre das mMn einen Stern abzug bei der Bewertung wert.
Aber ansonsten hat dieser Artikel recht. Konsolen werden bevorzugt, der KS verschwiegen und gar anders dargestellt und mit dem sogenannten "Service" wird dem Kunden sogar noch seine Gägelung "verschwiegen"...



> Das Spiel zu boykottieren ist Aufgabe des Kunden und wenn trotzdem noch  genügend Kohle rein kommt, kann es ja nicht so viele stören.


Das ist das Problem und deswegen kommt mir die Galle hoch wenn jemand meint: is mir egal. Wenns egal is soll derjenige kaufen uns spielen aber net die Boykottierer anweinen... 



Pravasi schrieb:


> .
> Raubkopierer?-Angeblich sind die  Gebrauchtkäufer ja noch schlimmer. Hört man zumindest immer öfter von  der Industrie,werden sogar schon als kriminell bezeichnet....
> Kundenfreundlichkeit bringt Käufer.


Jahahha xD, deswegen wollen die ja das unterbinden. Das ist dann wiederrum legal- andere kaufen ein Game für 50Eur, ein anderer Gebraucht für 30Eur, da geht dem Puplisher schon ein komplettes Game durch die Lappen.
Aber hauptsache die pösen, pösen Raubkopierer werden angeblich "dank" des KS vom kopieren abgehalten... rofl


----------



## belle (26. September 2011)

Auf der einen Seite würde ich Ubisoft auch gerne boykottieren, aber auf der anderen Seite spielt man damit auch wieder den Konsolenkäufern in die Hände. Ich weis nicht... 
Wenn sich Spiele nur noch auf Konsole gut verkaufen, dann ist das langfristig das Ende für den PC als Spiele-Plattform.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem und deswegen kommt mir die Galle hoch wenn jemand meint: is mir egal. Wenns egal is soll derjenige kaufen uns spielen aber net die Boykottierer anweinen...
> 
> 
> Jahahha xD, deswegen wollen die ja das unterbinden. Das ist dann wiederrum legal- andere kaufen ein Game für 50Eur, ein anderer Gebraucht für 30Eur, da geht dem Puplisher schon ein komplettes Game durch die Lappen.
> Aber hauptsache die pösen, pösen Raubkopierer werden angeblich "dank" des KS vom kopieren abgehalten... rofl


Keine Angst, noch weine ich nicht. 
Mich stört nur, dass hier wieder alle jammern und das kritisiere ich. Wenns jemand stört, soll er sich das Spiel nicht kaufen und (@Pravasi) auch sonst nicht irgendwie spielen und auch nicht die anweinen, die sich das Game trotzdem kaufen. 

Gebrauchte PC-Spiele?
Dann habe ich bei Gamestop irgendwas versäumt, da es dort nicht viele gebrauchte PC-Spiele gibt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. September 2011)

sehr unprofessionell!
in einem eigenständigen artikel kann man auf missstände hinweisen, aber ein test zu einem spiel wird damit zweckentfremdet und nutzlos. was ist außerdem mit den programmierern, die nichts für die machenschaften von ubisoft können?!
dämliche aktion.


----------



## Pravasi (26. September 2011)

Die Programmierer?
Pförtner,Hausmeister,ect.,...Die Putzfrau von Gadaffi hatte bestimmt auch keine Schuld. Trotzdem kein Grund,alles hinzunehmen.
Wenn ich ein Game boykottiere,dann leidet auch unschuldigerweise der Verkäufer vom MM darunter...


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. September 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, denn was hat der Kopierschutz mit dem Spielspaß zu tun?


Eine Menge! Mein Spielsspaß bei Homefront war bei 0 %! Dank Steam! Zum Glück habe ich die 50 Euro zurückerstattet bekommen...

Man sollte es verbieten, daß nicht bei Steam gekaufte Versionen einen Steamzwang beinhalten!

Von Battlefield 3 brauchen wir ja garnicht zu reden. Der Spielspaß ist bei 0%, wenn man daran denken muß, daß man dafür nicht nur mit 50 Euro bezahlt, sondern auch mit seiner Privatsphäre!

Warum gehen die ach so tollen Gesetzgeber nicht hin und sperren alle illegalen Download-Seiten? Eine Internet-Polizei, die die Warez-Seiten international verfolgt, wird derart restriktive Kopierschutzmechanismen unötig machen.


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Firesquad bemängelt nicht das DRM an sich sondern* kritisiert die Benachteiligung des PC-Users in Form von Falschinformationen*, einer fehlenden Demo-Version für PC, die z.B. die Konsolenspieler bekommen haben und auch der fehlenden Unterstützung von Lenkrädern.
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte schon lange zum Boykott von Spielen die Onlinepflicht erfordern aufgerufen, wenn die Spieler nur ein halbes Jahr mal solche Titel einfach liegen lassen würden - das wär sofort weg vom Fenster.
> *Eine "seriöse" Website allerdings dürfte sich nicht auf eine solche Aktion einlassen*. Entweder äussert man in Form eines Kommentars oder einer Glosse allgemein Kritik gegen den "Internetzwang" oder aber man lässt es. Seine Wut darüber an einem Produkt auszulassen und in Form einer Spielebewertung zu äussern, die nicht mit einer Bewertung sondern mit einem Kaufboykott endet, dass ist kein Journalismus.
> ...


Firingsquad hat normalerweise schon den Anspruch.
Wie erwähnt: vielleicht ist ja für uns Spieler gerade genau das sehr gut: dass endlich mal eine Website mit einer großen Reichweite sich hinstellt und sagt "So, jetzt ist schluss!"


DarkMo schrieb:


> bin auch hin und her gerissen. einerseits formiert  sich scheinbar langsam immer mehr widerstand, was ich gut finde,  andrerseits isses halt nich wirklich "sauberer" journalismus ^^ aber  fehlende demos, day-one patches, aggressives DRM... das alles sind  sachen, die einfach mal in die öffentlichkeit getragen werden müssen.  und das geht vllt auch einfach nich auf die saubere art und weise. die  französische revolution brachte uns auch viel gutes in form von  demokratischen ideen (ich glaubs zumindest, geschichte war nie meine  stärke  ), war aber sicher auch nich grad ein sauberes geschäft  ^^


 
Genau mit den Punkten hadere ich eben auch. Ubisoft erlaubt sich, gemessen an dem was der "Kunde PC Spieler" früher für ein König war (zumindest von der Behandlung her) hier schon einiges. Aber "sauber" ist diese Lösung wohl nicht. ABER: wenn mans nicht so macht, erreicht man vielleicht deutlich weniger Provokation.
Ein Forumbeitrag des Autors wäre lächerlich geringwirkend, der Artikel wiederum hat eine Wirkung.


Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann einen Kopierschutz auch einfach im Test  bemängeln, sogar drüber schimpfen, wenn es in einem gewissen Rahmen  bleibt, aber wenn man 0% als Wertung vergibt, hat man seinen Beruf  verfehlt.


 
Jap geb ich dir recht. Aber bislang haben solche "erwähnungen" eben nichts bewirkt, das schreibt der Autor ja im Test. Und trotzdem wurde er wieder von Ubisoft angelogen. Er versucht vielleicht verzweifelt auf diese Art das "PC Gaming" zu retten. Es ist die Frage ob man das unterstützen soll oder eben nicht. Wenigstens wissen die Spieler jetzt aber mal eine treibende Kraft hinter sich


Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber schon lustig, dass sich Leute online über den Onlinezwang beschweren.
> Was macht ihr, wenn mal so gut wie alle Hersteller diesen Kopierschutz verwenden? Nicht mehr zocken?
> 
> Wenn  ein Kopierschutz das Spielen verhindert, weil z.B. die Server  abstürzen, gehört das in die Wertung, aber nicht wenn er zum Spielen  erforderlich ist. Da gehört das nur erwähnt.


 
Genau das mit dem Serverabsturz ist ja etwa bei Assasins Creed passiert 
Gelöschte Speicherstände oder nicht mehr die Möglichkeit zum Speichern zu haben, stört doch auch, oder? Was wenn Ubisoft mal pleite geht? Oder sie ihre Server fürn PC abschalten? Dann kannst du nicht mehr Spielen, außer sie sind so gnädig und geben einen Patch raus.
BTW: online bin ich jetzt, weil ich von der Arbeit aus schreiben kann ^^.
Und beim Spielen ist meine Verbindung oft instabil  (zu Hause). Nicht jeder hat stabiles oder unlimitiertes Inet zu Hause. Ich habe ein Haus im Grünen, von Natur umgeben. Fuchs und Hase oder zumindest die Rehe sagen mir täglich gute Nacht. Der Preis ist eine qualitativ schlechtere Internetverbindung...


----------



## Earisu (26. September 2011)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Die Leute sind viel zu "geil" auf die Games als das so ein Boykott überhaupt funktionieren würde.
> Ich selbst unterstütze das schon länger und habe auch noch kein Ubi-Game mit diesem Schutz gekauft (außer er wurde runtergepatched). Also wird sich da auch zukünftig nicht viel ändern.
> 
> Ubi selbst hat ja bei ein paar guten Games auch komplett auf den Schutz verzichtet um zu sehen ob da was dran ist... die Verkäufe gingen trotz allem nicht in die Höhe, somit gab es auch keinen Grund weiter auf den Schutz zu verzichten...


 
Aber daran sieht man ja mal wieder das der Kopierschutz rein gar nichts bringt^^Es wird nicht mehr und nicht weniger kopiert. Die es sich kopieren, kopieren es und nen crack gibts immer. Die es sich legal kaufen sind dankbar wenn sie sich net damit rumschlagen müssen. 

Und wenn ich mir ein originales Spiel kaufe und dann erstmal 2 stunden im net suchen muss warum der Kopierschutz zicken macht und mir dann im Endeffekt doch nen Crack ziehen muss damit es funzt, ist der Publisher für mich gestorben... Was mich auch stört ich brauch inzwischen mehrere Programme um ein Spiel überhaupt Spielen zu können. Steam ist ne schöne Sache und wenn denen Steam net passt sollen sie gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen, wer will den nen Ubilauncher, Steam, Origin, Gfwl und was es noch alles gibt aufm rechner haben. 1! evtl. 2 Programme reichen doch, da muss doch net jeder sein eigenes Ding machen.... 



McClaine schrieb:


> Jahahha xD, deswegen wollen die ja das unterbinden. Das ist dann wiederrum legal- andere kaufen ein Game für 50Eur, ein anderer Gebraucht für 30Eur, da geht dem Puplisher schon ein komplettes Game durch die Lappen.
> Aber hauptsache die pösen, pösen Raubkopierer werden angeblich "dank" des KS vom kopieren abgehalten... rofl



Hab mich zwar noch nie nach gebrauchten PC Games umgeschaut, aber ist der Markt wirklich so groß? Ich zahl huet 50€ für ein game in 4 Wochen ist es noch 30€ Wert in weiteren 4 evtl noch 20... Und nach 3 Monaten bekomm ichs im Media Markt für 15€ im Angebot(neu) xD Ich kauf mir games neu und verkauf die auch nicht wieder... Und wenn ein Spieler nicht bereit ist 50€ auszugeben kauft er sich es evtl. gebraucht, aber da verdienen sie ja nichts. Also machen sie Onlinezwang mit Accountbindung (hilft ja^^) Der eine kanns nicht mehr verkaufen und der andere holt sich ne Raubkopie mit crack. Damit haben sie auch nichts verdient. Also wie sie es drehen es sieht sch**** für sie aus 

Zum Artikel 
Seriös ist das nicht wirklich 0% zu geben. Extra Artikel oder Abwertung mit Bericht darüber würde genügen.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, denn was hat der Kopierschutz mit dem Spielspaß zu tun?


Dann, wenn er den Spielspaß beeinflusst, z.B. indem er das Spiel unterbricht oder das Spiel unspielbar macht.


----------



## majorguns (26. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das soll gefälligst der User selber entscheiden! Wenn ich einen Test lese, soll der so unabhängig wie möglich sein.
> Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat, dann meistens sowieso nur die, die Software kopieren wollen.


 der größte schwachsinn überhaupt, schon lange ist es so, das Cracks für Spiele i.d.R. schon am Releasetag da sind und man sich nur noch Spiel und Crack runter laden braucht um auch offline ohne den Kopierschutz spielen zu können, die ehrlichen käufer dagegen sind die ganze Zeit beisielsweise auf den lästigen Kopierschutz mit Online zwang angewiesen.


----------



## Kötermän (26. September 2011)

Kopierschutz gehört zu einem Spiel - es ist eine Komponente und kann einem dem Spielspaß ganz gehörig versauen. Deswegen 0% zu geben ist trotzdem übertrieben, aber ein guter Anteil sollte schon in die Wertung einfließen. Wenn man deswegen enorm benachteiligt wird, zu viel Arbeit hat, oft nicht spielen kann usw, dann sollte das RICHTIG reinhauen bei der Wertung. 50% mind. weg.
Die ganzen normalen Seiten interessieren sich da ja nicht für. Entweder wird erst gar nicht erwähnt was es für ein Kopierschutz ist und was er für Fehler und Einschränkungen hat (weil man ja sonst kein Testexemplar mehr bekommen würde) oder aber es wird nur nebenbei mit einem Satz erwähnt und fließt gar nicht in die Wertung ein.

So ist das nunmal leider. Und genau deswegen kaufe ich auch keine Spiele mehr mit solchem Dreck. Nichtmal GTA4 habe ich deswegen gekauft.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2011)

majorguns schrieb:
			
		

> der größte schwachsinn überhaupt, schon lange ist es so, das Cracks für Spiele i.d.R. schon am Releasetag da sind und man sich nur noch Spiel und Crack runter laden braucht um auch offline ohne den Kopierschutz spielen zu können, die ehrlichen käufer dagegen sind die ganze Zeit beisielsweise auf den lästigen Kopierschutz mit Online zwang angewiesen.


Ob der Kopierschutz jetzt etwas bringt, ist eine andere Sache, aber dass es ihn gibt, liegt eher wenig an den ehrlichen Käufern.


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

Gähn - Sturm im Wasserglas. Wie üblich. Wenn das alles so schlimm ist und auch von der Masse so empfunden wird, dann erledigt sich das Problem von allein. Dann kauft keiner.
Falls doch: Selbst schuld. 
Wenn man sich als Kunde alles gefallen lässt, führt das eben zu sowas.
Nicht nur meckern und trotzdem in den Laden rennen, sondern es einfach stehen lassen. Da muss man nicht zum Boykott aufrufen. 
Aber trotzdem werden wieder alle wie die Lemminge hinter dem Spiel herrennen.
Man bekommt als Spieler das an DRM, was man verdient.
Recht so, Ubisoft!
Wer sich mit seinem Geschäft auf die Dummheit der Kunden verlässt, setzt seine Investition selten in den Sand.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. September 2011)

ubisoft produkte kauf ich seit dem ersten versuch ihren online drm shice zu verkaufen nicht mehr, ich bestell zwar alles von ubi soft und konsorten wo ich sowas mitbekomme vor, aber 3 tage vor release stornier ich mit der begründung unzumutbarer drm mechanismus...
wenn das alle so machen würden, wäre der 'geschätzte' bedarf so hoch und die dann abgenommene menge so gering das sogar den publishern die laune auf drm vergehen würd


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2011)

Ich habe keine Lust irgendwas zu boykottieren. Ich möchte einfach nur gamen. Und da ich AC Brotherhood spielen konnte, ohne vom DRM beinträchtigt zu werden, wird AC Revelations auf jeden Fall auch gekauft.
Wenn ich dieses Blah und Blubb immer höre: "Ubisoft ist für mich gestorben", "EA ist für mich gestorben", "Activision ist für mich gestorben".......Gäääähhhhhhnnnn.

Zum Thema: Einem Spiel wegen DRM 0% zu geben, hat für mich nichts mit seriösem Journalismus zu tun. Das hätte man auch eleganter lösen können.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. September 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Die Programmierer?
> Pförtner,Hausmeister,ect.,...Die Putzfrau von Gadaffi hatte bestimmt auch keine Schuld. Trotzdem kein Grund,alles hinzunehmen.
> Wenn ich ein Game boykottiere,dann leidet auch unschuldigerweise der Verkäufer vom MM darunter...


 von dir hat aber niemand gesprochen...
es geht hier um magazine oder was auch immer firingsquad ist.

aber auch grundsätzlich wäre eine andere lösung als boykott erstrebenswert. eben weil darunter auch andere leiden und nicht nur ubisoft alleine.


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2011)

@Cook2211


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust irgendwas zu boykottieren.
> Wenn ich dieses Blah und Blubb immer höre: "Ubisoft ist für mich gestorben", "EA ist für mich gestorben", "Activision ist für mich gestorben".......Gäääähhhhhhnnnn


 Du hast Recht.., darüber zu diskutieren ist ermüdend.
User wie Dich gibt es viele, dass wird am Ende in Cloud-Gaming mit perfekten Kopierschutz enden.
Grafik der nächsten Generation mit Onlive - internet, onlive


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Recht.., darüber zu diskutieren ist ermüdend.
> User wie Dich gibt es viele, dass wird am Ende in Cloud-Gaming mit perfekten Kopierschutz enden.
> Grafik der nächsten Generation mit Onlive - internet, onlive



Nee, von Cloud Gaming halte ich nix.


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nee, von Cloud Gaming halte ich nix.


 Ist aber toll, mache ich seit Jahren.
Kommt halt aufs Game drauf an, bei manchen wirds wohl eher zum Nachteil (Pingzeiten und Co)


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. September 2011)

Eine 0er-Wertung zu vergeben ist schon hart und zu subjektiv.
Wenn man allerdings über die Art des Kopierschutzes belogen wird, dann trifft das nicht nur den Radakteur, sondern auch die ehrlichen Käufer!
Schliesslich wird es ja dann vom Magazin an die "Kundschaft" heran getragen...
Vom ehrlichen Käufer scheinen solche Publisher allem Anschein nach, nicht all zu viel zu halten.
Frei nach dem Motto: Das werden schon genug Deppen kaufen, ist ja ne starke Reihe/Marke.

Naja, jeden Tag steht ein Trottel auf, die Kunst ist es allerdings diesen zu finden.

Nichts gegen ein Boykott, aber heut zu Tage ticken die Leute ein wenig anders, da wird gekauft und sich dann mit dem Müll abgefunden....


----------



## KrHome (26. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ist es Fair, das SPIEL mit 0% zu bewerten, wenn es eigentlich um den Kopierschutz geht?


Diese weltbewegende Frage ist seit Jahren Diskussionsgrundlage bei amazon bei jedem Release mit Online Aktivierung. Da schlagen sich jedesmal die Leute gegenseitig die Köpfe ein und es werden von beiden Seiten starke Argumente gebracht. Im Endeffekt ist es eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, ob man sowas gutheißt.

Meine Meinung: Unbedingt! Der Kopierschutz ist untrennbarer Teil des Spiels und ich muss mich nach dem Kauf mit ihm, wie mit allen anderen Eigenschaften des Produktes auseinandersetzen. 

Man kann darüber diskutieren, ob nur Abwertung oder direkt 0%. Das ist letztlich aber nicht wichtig, da sich aus dem Test-Kontext ergibt, wie die 0% zustande kommt und jeder kann sie nach seinem Geschmack einordnen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat, dann meistens sowieso nur die, die Software kopieren wollen.


**gähn** Keine Kopierschutzdiskussion ohne dieses diffamierende Schwachsinnsargument.


----------



## Kötermän (26. September 2011)

So viel Ignoranz in dem Thread mal wieder. So kann man da auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Mal wieder MUSS es erst wieder im Fiasko enden damit es auch der letzte Depp kapiert. Geschichte ist scheinbar wirklich unendlich schwer für einige...
Naja in der heutigen Konsumgesellschaft aber auch kein Wunder. Solche Menschen werden ja regelrecht gezüchtet...
"*Wääääh* ich will das aber JETZT SPIELEN!!!!!" *WWWWWÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH!!!!!!!!!11111"


----------



## Primer (26. September 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde die Aktion richtig und hoffe das sie auch groß durch die Gamerwelt geistert, auch wenn ich nur etwas gegen „Daueronline“ habe und nichts gegen Steam (aber hey wozu gibts Kekse).

Es ist schon sehr irritierend, wenn hier im Thread viel über den KS geschimpft wird und ansich ist er ja auch unfair, auf der anderen Seite kann man das unfaire von Firingsquad aber nicht so recht teilen. Natürlich ist eine 0% Wertung irgendwo wenig konstruktiv, aber es wird für Aufsehen sorgen und das ist letztlich das was dieses Thema braucht. Glaubt wirklich jemand das man sich bei Ubisoft um einen aufgebrachten User schert der eine Email an den Support schreibt? 
Ich finde es eben gut dass sich nun endlich mal die ersten erheben, deren Meinung vielleicht nicht sonderlich viel Gewicht hat, aber doch immerhin mal irgendwas in der Richtung anstoßen könnte.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> So viel Ignoranz in dem Thread mal wieder. So kann man da auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Mal wieder MUSS es erst wieder im Fiasko enden damit es auch der letzte Depp kapiert. Geschichte ist scheinbar wirklich unendlich schwer für einige...


 
Was für ein Schwachsinn. Wie soll ein KS im Fiasko enden??? Die Finanzkrise ist ein Fiasko, aber ein Kopierschutz
Und was hat ein Kopierschutz bitte mit Geschichte zu tun? Ubis KS wird mit Sicherheit nicht das Weltgeschehen nahhaltig verändern
Also hör auf das Thema Kopierschutz und DRM größer zu machen, als es letztlich ist, und stell andere nicht als Deppen und Ignoranten dar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Blah und Blubb immer höre: "Ubisoft ist für mich gestorben", "EA ist für mich gestorben", "Activision ist für mich gestorben".......Gäääähhhhhhnnnn.


 
Ich boykottiere alles. 
Bald kann ich nur noch Browser Games spielen. 
Dann kaufe ich mir eine Konsole.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere alles.
> Bald kann ich nur noch Browser Games spielen.
> Dann kaufe ich mir eine Konsole.



Dann darfst du auch nicht vergessen unser PCGH-Forum zu boykottieren, wegen Zwangsregistrierung und Onlinezwang


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sollten Websites und Magazine solche Aufrufe bringen?  Oder soll das der User für sich selbst entscheiden. Oder ist es nun  endlich einmal gut, als Spieler auch ein Magazin hinter sich zu wissen?


Im Grunde sollte das jeder potentielle Kunde für sich selbst entscheiden.
Aber dazu muss dieser ausreichend darüber Informiert werden, und dafür sind unter anderem die Websites und Magazine eine Hilfe, wenn diese Klar und Deutlich darauf hinweisen.
Ich Informiere mich über jedes Spiel das mich interessiert welche Kopierschutzmaßnahme getroffen wurde, und leider häufig ist das eine sehr umständliche Suche die einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.



> Ist es Fair, das SPIEL mit 0% zu bewerten, wenn es eigentlich um den Kopierschutz geht?


 Wenn der Kopierschutz direkt Auswirkung auf die Spielbarkeit hat, dann ja. Dann ist es gerechtfertigt.
Wie sich das nun bei Driver:SF aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Aber gehe ich recht der Annahme das es sich um den Online-Zwang handelt?
Dann ist es absolut gerechtfertigt. Wenn das Spiel im SP unterbrochen wird, nur weil die Internetverbindung nicht stabil ist, dann ist der Publisher weit, sehr weit übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.

Ich boykottiere SP-Titel mit DRM (Explizit nur Online-Authentifizierung / Zwang) schon seit es diesen unnötigen Kram gibt.
Nicht erst seitdem es einen Online-Zwang bei einigen Titel gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann darfst du auch nicht vergessen unser PCGH-Forum zu boykottieren, wegen Zwangsregistrierung und Onlinezwang


 
Aber ich muss meinen Account nicht verkaufen, wenn ich was Neues machen will.


----------



## Charlie Harper (26. September 2011)

Es ist unfair ein Spiel mit 0% zu bewerten, blos weil einem der Ubi-Schrott DRM nicht passt. Schließlich können die Entwickler ja recht wenig dafür, dass der Publisher dem Spiel einen derart unnötigen Kopierschutz verpasst.


----------



## Tolive (26. September 2011)

Sorry unfair ist da ja mehr als untertrieben. Hätte man Aufgerufen wegen vermehrter DRM Skandale keine UbiSoft Spiele mehr zu kaufen wäre das ja in Ordnung gewesen, doch hier soll ein Streit auf dem Rücken der Entwickler stattfinden. Diese könnten dann ggf. entlassen werden weil sich das Spiel nicht verkauft hat. Geht gar nicht .


----------



## spionkaese (26. September 2011)

Tolive schrieb:


> Sorry unfair ist da ja mehr als untertrieben. Hätte man Aufgerufen wegen vermehrter DRM Skandale keine UbiSoft Spiele mehr zu kaufen wäre das ja in Ordnung gewesen, doch hier soll ein Streit auf dem Rücken der Entwickler stattfinden. Diese könnten dann ggf. entlassen werden weil sich das Spiel nicht verkauft hat. Geht gar nicht .


 Genau! Los Leute, kauft alle das Spiel, dann behalten die Entwickler ihren Job und Ubisoft wird mit ihrem DRM noch bestärkt 
*facepalm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xel'Naga (26. September 2011)

Ich kaufe mir schon seit geraumer Zeit keine Ubischrott Spiele mehr(seit der Einführung von DRM), alles was dauerhaften Onlinezwang zu tun hat hat bei mir sofort ausgeschi****.
Eine Bewertung eines Kopierschutzes sollte jeder Test inbegriffen haben, zb je schlimmer der Kopierschutz desto mehr Punkte sollten abgezogen werden.


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> So viel Ignoranz in dem Thread mal wieder. So kann man da auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Mal wieder MUSS es erst wieder im Fiasko enden damit es auch der letzte Depp kapiert. Geschichte ist scheinbar wirklich unendlich schwer für einige...
> Naja in der heutigen Konsumgesellschaft aber auch kein Wunder. Solche Menschen werden ja regelrecht gezüchtet...
> "*Wääääh* ich will das aber JETZT SPIELEN!!!!!" *WWWWWÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH!!!!!!!!!11111"


Als TE der um eine sinnvolle Diskussion gebeten habe, bitte ich dich um folgendes: du selbst schreist nach einer Niveauvollen Diskussion, aber dein Beitrag trägt hier jetzt nicht wirklich dazu bei. Weder weiß man gegen wen der jetzt geht (oder für wen) noch worauf du hinaus willst. Und Argument habe ich auch kein handgreifliches entdecken können, aber ich bitte dich jetzt hiermit darum, oder es zu lassen solche Posts zu verfassen die eben nicht förderlich sind für eine gute Diskussion.


Tolive schrieb:


> Sorry unfair ist da ja mehr als untertrieben.  Hätte man Aufgerufen wegen vermehrter DRM Skandale keine UbiSoft Spiele  mehr zu kaufen wäre das ja in Ordnung gewesen, doch hier soll ein Streit  auf dem Rücken der Entwickler stattfinden. Diese könnten dann ggf.  entlassen werden weil sich das Spiel nicht verkauft hat. Geht gar nicht  .


 Das wäre richtig, WENN die Konsolenversionen, wo sowieso bei Driver 80% des Umsatzes gemacht wird, auch diese Art Kopierschutz hätte. Haben sie aber nicht, hier gehts rein gegen die PC Spieler


----------



## Schokomonster (26. September 2011)

Seit Obisoft ihr DRM eingeführt hat kauf ich dessen Spiele mit DRM garnicht mehr und falls mal eins dazwischen ist bzw. Konsolenversionen nurnoch gebraucht.

Habe damals die Siedler 7 Demo mal geladen gehabt und dort ist das Spiel alle paar min angehalten weil die Ubi Server nicht erreichbar waren und da die Wertung den Spielspass wiedergibt und der bei sowas wohl kaum vorhanden ist finde ich die 0% schon angemessen.

Und zu den Leuten die immer sagen wer hat den heutzutage keine Internetflat kann ich nur sagen wenn man den in 5 Jahren zu Ubisoft fahren muss und sich dort von allen Mitarbeitern einmal ins Gesicht schei*en lassen muss um die Spiele spielen zu können: Hey ist doch kein Problen den wer hat heutzutage kein Wasser und Seife zuhause.


----------



## Anchorage (27. September 2011)

Ach Leute auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hört man kann ein gakauftes Spiel auch Cracken ist zwar illegal aber egal wenn du das Spiel wirklich besitzt dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben oder ? Wer gibt mir recht wer sagt das ich Falsch liege ?


----------



## Rollora (27. September 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ach Leute auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hört man kann ein gakauftes Spiel auch Cracken ist zwar illegal aber egal wenn du das Spiel wirklich besitzt dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben oder ? Wer gibt mir recht wer sagt das ich Falsch liege ?


 Du kannst sowohl ein gekauftes Spiel wie auch ein heruntergeladenes Spiel cracken. Aber du sagst ja selbst, es ist illegal und von daher stehts gar nicht zur Diskussion. Und ob es "keine Probleme geben wird" weiß ich nicht. Du wirst es ja 1. niemanden auf die Nase binden der bei der Firma arbeitet, aber theoretisch kann Ärger auf dich zu kommen du begehst ja eindeutig Vertragsbruch


----------



## Kasjopaja (27. September 2011)

Ich finde eine Negativ Bewertung nicht gerechtfertigt. 

1. Ist es bsp. bei Ubisoft deren Eigentum. Wie Sie es Schützen bleibt ausschließlich denen Vorbehalten. Eine Negativ Bewertung ist demnach nur Kindisch und unsachlich. 
2. Haben, oder Sollten die Bewertungen was mit dem Spieleinhalt, also mit dem Spiel selbst was zu tun haben. Da kann ja jeder der Steam liebt jede DVD Version Negativ bewerten!
3. Als Alternative kann man das immer noch ins Fazit einfließen lassen. Oder Als Bemerkung des Redakteurs. 
4. Hat der Schutz nix mit dem Spiele Erlebnis zu tun. Da kann der Redakteur gleich schreiben: Crysis 2 ist ein echt tolles Spiel, da aber mein Rechner mit einer GTX570 nicht auf Vollgas geht, empfehle ich das Spiel nicht zu kaufen oder gleich Crytek und Nvidia zu boykottieren. 
Denoch sollte Ubisoft daran Arbeiten, das dieser wenigstens Ordnungsgemäß Funktioniert. 
Beides Beeinträchtigt das Spiele Vergnügen, dennoch kann man solche Negativen Sachen nicht verallgemeinern. 

Für Mich ist eine Bewertung eines Spiels mehr ein Erfahrungsbericht, wie das Spiel an sich ist. Nicht wie es Vertrieben wird, Geschützt wird oder obs nur als Download oder als DVD vertrieben wird. Es geht um die Kernteile: Spielesspass, Story, Aktion oder Strategie. 
Ich bin kein Befürworter des Dauer online Schutzes. Aber Stören tut mich das auch nicht. Man sollte aber, Unabhängig wegen den ungerechtfertigten Negativ Bewertungen, mal ein ähnliches Konzept wie Steam in Erwägung ziehen. Denn da haben die Leute immer noch die Möglichkeit im Offline Modus zu Spielen.


Blöd ist dieser Schutz, keine Frage... Aber wer ein Spiel aufgrund einer Bewertung kauft is selber schuld. Da schau ich mir lieber Gameplay Scenen auf Youtube an, bevor ich mir n Spiel kaufe was irgendwo son Typ mal im Netz für gut befunden hat. Das Spiel muss mir ja gefallen, nicht der Masse !!!!


----------



## Kasjopaja (27. September 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ach Leute auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hört man kann ein gakauftes Spiel auch Cracken ist zwar illegal aber egal wenn du das Spiel wirklich besitzt dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben oder ? Wer gibt mir recht wer sagt das ich Falsch liege ?


 
Du liegst eindeutig Falsch!


----------



## Rollora (27. September 2011)

Lol was mir gerade passiert ist. Wollte mich für eine Anno 2070 Beta voranmelden. Und dann steht da man braucht einen Ubilauncher account...
Damnit, dann eben kein Anno mehr für mich. Ich dachte Anno ist ein EA Game? Warum hab ich das falsch im Gedächtnis 

@Anno: blöde Frage dann: hatte Anno 1404 auch den Ubi Launcher. Hab 1701 gespielt und wollte mir 2070 als nächstes holen, aber dann wirds wohl 1404...


----------



## spionkaese (27. September 2011)

Kasjopaja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eine Negativ Bewertung nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> 1. Ist es bsp. bei Ubisoft deren Eigentum. Wie Sie es Schützen bleibt ausschließlich denen Vorbehalten. Eine Negativ Bewertung ist demnach nur Kindisch und unsachlich.
> 2. Haben, oder Sollten die Bewertungen was mit dem Spieleinhalt, also mit dem Spiel selbst was zu tun haben. Da kann ja jeder der Steam liebt jede DVD Version Negativ bewerten!
> ...


So eine Bewertung sollte den Spielspaß wiedergeben.
Da ist es egal ob Ubisoft sich entschlossen hat, ihr Eigentum irgendwie zu sichern.
Und bei so einem Kopierschutz leidet der Spielspaß schnell, ein Serverupdate oder DDoS, und man kann nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## DaStash (27. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Du kannst sowohl ein gekauftes Spiel wie auch ein heruntergeladenes Spiel cracken. Aber du sagst ja selbst, es ist illegal und von daher stehts gar nicht zur Diskussion. Und ob es "keine Probleme geben wird" weiß ich nicht. Du wirst es ja 1. niemanden auf die Nase binden der bei der Firma arbeitet, aber theoretisch kann Ärger auf dich zu kommen du begehst ja eindeutig Vertragsbruch


Zumindestens wäre es moralisch vertretbar, wenn man ein gekauftes Spiel cracked, im Gegensatz dazu wenn man eins runterlädt und cracked.

Zum Topic:
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht gut, die Bewertung eines Spieles und somit des spielerischen Inhaltes, von der persönlich Einstellung abhängig zu machen. Das ist äußerst unsachlich und gehört sich einfach nicht für ein Portal/Magazin mit journalistischem Anspruch. Das ist genauso wenig tragbar wie die zahlreichen User die bei Amazon Rezensionen verfassen die oft nur subjektiven Frust, statt sachlicher Kritik beinhalten. Das hilft mir als potenzieller Interessent so rein gar nicht weiter.

Und genau deshalb halte ich das Verhalten nicht für gut.

MfG


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

Spielspaß hat mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun!

Habe Silent Hunter 4 gekauft und wusste nicht wirklich was über den Tollen Kopierschutz.
Nur Ärger das ist schlimm gewesen!
Habe dann das Spiel zurückgebracht.

Monate Später hatte man Versprochen das Siedler 7 läuft.

Okay gekauft.
Nur Probleme danach alles Online. 

Fazit: Alle Ubisoft Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz werden nicht mehr gekauft so lange sie das nutzen.
Habe nix gegen Online Reg oder Abfrage Online beim Spielstart aber bei einem nicht reinen Online Spiel ist 
das nicht nötig zumindest wenn ich nicht Online Spielen möchte.

Die Aussage Cracken ist auch keine Lösung!

Denke das vor allem die Generation +30 damit mehr ein Problem hat als die "jungen" Leute.

Ist schon schlimm genug das ich nur eine Lizenz für ein Spiel erwerbe und kaum noch Rechte daran habe obwohl ich es zum Vollpreis Kaufe wie vor Jahren.

Finde das im ganzen eine sehr bedenkliche entwicklung.

Bekomme ich meinen Kühlschrank demnächst auch nur als Lizenz weil er eine kleine Recheneinheit mit Warenbestand hat???

Verstehe manche nicht die so unachtsam mit Daten umgehen. Zum glück haben wir so einen guten Datenschutz.

Gruß


----------



## d00mfreak (27. September 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, denn was hat der Kopierschutz mit dem Spielspaß zu tun?


 
Sehr viel. Siehe GTA 4, welches anfangs dank DRM unspielbar war. DRM ist sehr wohl Teil des Spieles - man kann das Spiel ja idR nicht ohne erwerben - und sollte je nach Penetranz stark in die Bewertung einfließen. Die Nichtbewertung solches Gebahrens ist mit der Grund, dass m.Mn viele Spiele viel zu gut in der Bewertung davonkommen.

So lange deutlich hervorgehoben wird, dass der Kopierschutz für die Bewertung verantwortlich ist, finde ich dieses Vorgehen sehr gut. Insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass in DRM-Bereich, sowie bei Bugs die Entwickler und Publisher viel zu sehr mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden. Zumal DRM nur den ehrlichen Käufer betrifft, und der Kinderschänderraubmordkopierer sich ins Fäustchen lacht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2011)

Ja, nur heisst für mich ein Wertung von 0%, dass das Spiel unspielbar ist und dann kann man auch keinen Test darüber schreiben.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2011)

Der Typ kann sich seinen Boykott Aufruf rektal einführen. Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, dann kaufe ich es, ganz gleich was für ein Kopierschutz drauf ist. Hat mich beim UbisoftDRM nicht gestört, genau so wenig der EA Kopierschutz oder Steam. Nicht einmal GfWl kann mir den Spielspaß versauen. Einmal eingerichtet, läuft es auch, und die Zeit hab ich dann doch noch.


----------



## Rollora (27. September 2011)

Hat jetzt Anno 1701 den Ubi kopierschutz oder nicht?
Nach diesem Artikel vertrau ich ja nun nicht mehr auf Ubisoftangaben und würds mir jetzt gerne holen, das mach ich aber nicht, wenn der dreckige Ubi Onlinezwang dabei ist


----------



## d00mfreak (27. September 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Typ kann sich seinen Boykott Aufruf rektal einführen. Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, dann kaufe ich es, ganz gleich was für ein Kopierschutz drauf ist. Hat mich beim UbisoftDRM nicht gestört, genau so wenig der EA Kopierschutz oder Steam. Nicht einmal GfWl kann mir den Spielspaß versauen. Einmal eingerichtet, läuft es auch, und die Zeit hab ich dann doch noch.


 
Schön. Dank Menschen wie dir funktioniert dieses System. IdR nennt man Leute mit deiner Mentalität Konsumzombies.


----------



## DaStash (27. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Schön. Dank Menschen wie dir funktioniert dieses System. IdR nennt man Leute mit deiner Mentalität Konsumzombies.


Aber was hat denn der Spielinhalt bei einer sachlichen Bewertung mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun? 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Schön. Dank Menschen wie dir funktioniert dieses System. IdR nennt man Leute mit deiner Mentalität Konsumzombies.



Das hat nichts mit Konsumzombies zu tun.
Ich bin beispielsweise Fan von Assassin's Creed. Die Games gefallen mir einfach, sowohl inhaltlich, als auch spielerisch. Ich habe bisher für AC 1+2 und Brotherhood zusammen 120€ ausgegeben. Soll ich jetzt diesem Boykottaufruf folgen? Nein, sicherlich nicht. Erstens möchte ich wissen wie es bei AC weitergeht, zweitens hätte ich dann 120€ umsonst ausgegeben (weil ich nicht weiß, wie es endet) und drittens ist mir jegliche Art von DRM egal, solange ich vernünftig spielen kann!
Und kein gutes Game hat eine Wertung von 0% nur wegen dem KS verdient, dass muss man mal ganz klar sagen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hat jetzt Anno 1701 den Ubi kopierschutz oder nicht?
> Nach diesem Artikel vertrau ich ja nun nicht mehr auf Ubisoftangaben und würds mir jetzt gerne holen, das mach ich aber nicht, wenn der dreckige Ubi Onlinezwang dabei ist


 
Dafür ist das Game doch zu alt oder meinst du Anno 2070, das im Winter rauskommt?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Konsumzombies zu tun.
> Ich bin beispielsweise Fan von Assassin's Creed. Die Games gefallen mir einfach, sowohl inhaltlich, als auch spielerisch. Ich habe bisher für AC 1+2 und Brotherhood zusammen 120€ ausgegeben. Soll ich jetzt diesem Boykottaufruf folgen? Nein, sicherlich nicht. Erstens möchte ich wissen wie es bei AC weitergeht, zweitens hätte ich dann 120€ umsonst ausgegeben (weil ich nicht weiß, wie es endet) und drittens ist mir jegliche Art von DRM egal, solange ich vernünftig spielen kann!
> Und kein gutes Game hat eine Wertung von 0% nur wegen dem KS verdient, dass muss man mal ganz klar sagen!



Kauf dir doch die Konsolenversion, da gibts den Kram nicht und die Grafik ist eh die gleiche.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch die Konsolenversion, da gibts den Kram nicht und die Grafik ist eh die gleiche.



Nee, mich stört der DRM ja nicht.
Und höhere Auflösung, AA und 60Fps sorgen schon für eine bessere Optik auf dem PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und höhere Auflösung, AA und 60Fps sorgen schon für eine bessere Optik auf dem PC


 
Ich hab das auch mal auf Konsole und PC gesehen und einen Unterschied habe ich nicht festgestellt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

PC läuft schon deutlich flüssiger, und es sieht wesentlich schärfer aus (720p gegen 1080p).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt, ich hatte das Bild vom Fernseher und dann das auf einem 22 zoll Monitor und beide sah gleich aus, konnte da keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Ist aber eben wie immer Ansichtssache, einige sehen ja auch noch einen Unterschied von 16x MSAA zu 16x MQSSAA.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

Bei mir auf dem TV sieht man den Unterschied PS3/PC schon.
Aber so oder so. Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann spiele ich solche Games immer auf dem PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Jop, da ich keine Konsole habe, spiele ich eh immer am PC, allerdings verweigere ich den Kram auch, ich spiel zwar Anno 1404, aber erst seit der Patch raus ist, der den Onlinezwang aufhebt, vorher habe ich es nicht gespielt.
Und sollte Anno 2070 auch so sein, warte ich auf den Patch, der den Kram wieder entsorgt, denn dieser Patch kommt garantiert.


----------



## McClaine (27. September 2011)

@ te Anno 1701 hat soviel ich weiss Tages DRM, ein ähnlicher Rotz wie  der Ubilauncher. Setzt sich tief ins System und beeinflusst andere  Programme am Rechner, u.a. liest man sogar von nicht mehr  funktionierenden DVD Laufwerken, Software usw...






mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Typ kann sich seinen Boykott Aufruf rektal  einführen. Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, dann kaufe ich es, ganz gleich  was für ein Kopierschutz drauf ist. Hat mich beim UbisoftDRM nicht  gestört, genau so wenig der EA Kopierschutz oder Steam. Nicht einmal  GfWl kann mir den Spielspaß versauen. Einmal eingerichtet, läuft es  auch, und die Zeit hab ich dann doch noch.





d00mfreak schrieb:


> Schön. Dank Menschen wie dir funktioniert  dieses System. IdR nennt man Leute mit deiner Mentalität  Konsumzombies.



Genau. Man lese über Tages und Co, genauso wie EA mit Limitaktivierung, Ubilauncher usw und dann kommt sowas...
Ich frage mich schon lange was auf dieser Welt falsch läuft und warum Menschen das nicht sehen können oder wollen.
Klar, die Welt geht nicht unter, aber mein geliebtes Hobby. Darauf kann ich bald ehrlich gesagt Pfreifen wenn das so weiter geht. Ne Konsummarionette ist jeder von uns, aber von Ubi lass ich mich bestimmt nicht Gängeln und wenn ich das mit Boykott erreiche mache ich das...

Wertung 0% ist übertrieben, aber schaden tut so ne aufreisserische Schlagzeile bestimmt nicht. Vielleicht werden dann mal einige Konsumleichen wachgerüttelt...



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man sollte so einen Kopierschutz nur bis zum Release einsetzen und danach entfernen. zb The Witcher 2
> So haben alle nur Vorteile.


So ist es!


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

Man sollte so einen Kopierschutz nur bis zum Release einsetzen und danach entfernen. zb The Witcher 2
So haben alle nur Vorteile.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Genau. Man lese über Tages und Co, genauso wie EA mit Limitaktivierung, Ubilauncher usw und dann kommt sowas...



Dann spiel halt Konsole
Weder dein Boykott, noch ein Boykottaufruf werden etwas an Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ändern.




McClaine schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden dann mal einige Konsumleichen wachgerüttelt...


 
Immer dieses verurteilen anderer Leute


----------



## McClaine (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann spiel halt Konsole
> Immer dieses verurteilen anderer Leute



Konsole spiele ich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr, aber danke.
Verurteilen? Wie sonst nennst du das Konsumverhalten heut zu Tage? Jetzt schreib ichs eben nochmal.
Genau wegen denen, denen alles egal ist, hauptsache das sie nutzen können was sie wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, müssen "wir" uns heute mit so einem sinnlosen Mist wie diesen DRM´s abgeben. Wer ist schuld!? Raupkopierer, Gebrauchtmarkt, ka, den Puplishern wärs aber am liebsten wenn beides nicht mehr existieren würde.

Das sieht man nicht nur Anhand dieses Falls, das gibts schon lange und überall. Fossile Brennstoffe zB. Wir nehmen uns einfach wonach uns ist und obwohl die Zukunft absehbar ist tun wir es trotzdem.
Mit jedem verkauften Spiel, wird Ubisoft in ihrer Marktstrategie bestätigt. Einzig und alleine mit einem groß angelegten Boykott könnten "wir" etwas erreichen.
Wie aber auch, die meisten wollen ja einfach nur spielen, egal was man ihnen vorsetzt und egal zu welchen konditionen.

Mach das ruhig wenn du dir dabei nix denkst, ich mach es aber 


Oh Edit:


> Weder dein Boykott, noch ein Boykottaufruf werden etwas an Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ändern.


Und, intressiert mich auch nicht!? Letztenendes mach ich wenigsten überhaupt was, im gegensatz zu den meisten.
Und hier endet unsere Diskusion da diese wie schon so oft SINNLOS ist. Vielen Dank


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Wer ist schuld!? Raupkopierer



Richtig, Raubkopierer. Du verurteilst aber ehrliche Käufer wie mich.



> Das sieht man nicht nur Anhand dieses Falls, das gibts schon lange und überall. Fossile Brennstoffe zB. Wir nehmen uns einfach wonach uns ist und obwohl die Zukunft absehbar ist tun wir es trotzdem.



Au weia, jetzt werden schon fossile Brennstoffe in solche Diskussionen mit einbezogen.



McClaine schrieb:


> Mit jedem verkauften Spiel, wird Ubisoft in ihrer Marktstrategie bestätigt. Einzig und alleine mit einem groß angelegten Boykott könnten "wir" etwas erreichen.



Dann schreib doch mal Bundes-Angie an. Vielleicht hilft sie "euch" (wer auch immer ihr seid....)



> Mach das ruhig wenn du dir dabei nix denkst



Mache ich, keine Sorge. Ich habe besseres zu tun, als mir tagein, tagaus Gedanken darüber zu machen, was ich so alles boykottieren will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig, Raubkopierer. Du verurteilst aber ehrliche Käufer wie mich.


 
Ja, ja, immer denen alles in die Schuhe schieben und nie daran denken, dass man als Entwickler auch selbst etwas Schuld hat.
Die Musikindustrie denkt ja auch immer noch wie in den 90ern.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, ja, immer denen alles in die Schuhe schieben und nie daran denken, dass man als Entwickler auch selbst etwas Schuld hat.



Raubkopieren ist eine Art Freizeitsport. Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich aus Prinzip keine Spiele kaufen. O-Ton: "Warum etwas kaufen, wenn ich es auch umsonst bekomme".
Warum sollen daran auch die Entwickler schuld sein? Verschenken können sie ihre millionenteuren Games ja schlecht.


----------



## McClaine (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig, Raubkopierer. Du verurteilst aber ehrliche Käufer wie mich.
> 
> Au weia, jetzt werden schon fossile Brennstoffe in solche Diskussionen mit einbezogen.
> 
> ...


 
-Aha nur Raubkopierer!? Ja ich verurteile dich aufs tiefste lol
-Jap, Brennstoffe sind wichtig
-Angie macht eh wieder nix. Zwar verstoßen die meisten AGB´s der Puplisher sowieso gegen das Grundgesetz in Deutschland, aber was solls, hauptsache spielen können wir, nicht wahr!? 
-Ok dann wäre ja alles geklärt. Ich verzichte weiterhin auf Ubischrott, du spielst. Viel Erfolg dabei.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist eine Art Freizeitsport. Ich  kenne einige Leute, die sich aus Prinzip keine Spiele kaufen. O-Ton:  "Warum etwas kaufen, wenn ich es auch umsonst bekomme".
> Warum sollen daran auch die Entwickler schuld sein? Verschenken können sie ihre millionenteure Games ja schlecht.


 
Ich kenne auch genügend, aber was dagegen tun? Und einzig und allein diese Kopierer die ganze Schuld zu schieben ist glaub ich falsch. Mehreren Parteien würde mal paar saftige hinter die Löffel gehören...xD


----------



## d00mfreak (27. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber was hat denn der Spielinhalt bei einer sachlichen Bewertung mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun?
> 
> MfG


 
Wenn du das Spiel kaufst, kaufst du ja nicht *nur* das Spiel. Eine Bewertung hat das gesamte Produkt zu bewerten. Dazu gehört neben dem eigentlichen Spiel auch das Case, das Handbuch, der Zustand, in dem das Spiel abgeliefert wird (Bugfreiheit), und *Trommelwirbel* wie restriktiv das eingesetzte DRM ist. Man kann das Spiel nämlich nicht Spielen, ohne mit den genannten Punkten in Berührung zu kommen. Leider wird das in den meisten Test sträflichst vernachlässigt, mittlerweile kaufe ich deswegen auch keine Spielezeitschriften mehr.

Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, willst du auch wissen, ob du nur übers Dachfenster einsteigen kannst, oder ob man sich nach 10 Fahrten ein anderes kaufen muss, weil es der Hersteller so vorgesehen hat. Und wenn die Einschnitte bei den Rechten des Kunden halt so gravierend sind, dann gibt man die schlechtest mögliche Note. Und das sind sie. Würden die Einschränkungen, die einem mittlerweile bei einem Kauf eines Spiels vorgeschrieben werden, bei jedem x-beliebigen Alltagsgegenstand angewandt - niemand würde ihn mehr kaufen. Das äußert sich schon dadurch, dass Publisher Software als Dienstleistung oder Sache ansehen, je nach dem, was ihnen in der aktuellen Situation mehr Vorteile gegenüber dem Kunden bringt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ... und drittens ist mir jegliche Art von DRM egal, solange ich vernünftig spielen kann!


 
Hier ist der Knackpunkt. Durch den Kauf des Spiels sagst du den Herstellern "Bravo, weiter so", und diese fühlen sich bestätigt, noch restriktivere Maßnahmen einzusetzen - dem Kunden scheint es ja egal zu sein. Allerdings wird es irgendwann auch dir zu viel sein. Wie lange denkst du, hätte Ubi den Kopierschutz eingesetzt, hätte *jeder* ein einziges mal auf Assassins Creed verzichtet? Ohne ihn danach illegal zu ziehen? Da wäre Ubi sofort klar gewesen, dass die Kundschaft nicht alles mit sich machen lässt. Aber ich verstehe: auf Assassins Creed - obwohl zumindest der erste Teil abgrundtief schlecht ist - zu verzichten wäre ein einschneidender Moment in deinem Leben gewesen.

Bei den aktuelleren Vertretern der DRM-Systeme kannst du *jetzt* ungestört spielen. In ein paar Jahren vermutlich gar nicht mehr, da die Authentifizierungsserver abgeschaltet wurden - ohne die Spiele davon frei zu patchen. Aber hey - Hauptsache ich kann jetzt sofort spielen was ich will, wen interessiert denn, was in ein paar Jahren ist. Ein Gedankengang, den man mit Drogensüchtigen teilt.

Hätte ich vor zehn Jahren jemanden erzählt, dass einige Spiele nur noch 10 Installationen erlauben - die Person hätte mich geohrfeigt, und danach schallend ausgelacht. Jaja, so nachhaltig funktioniert unsere Welt. Und in der Tat nur wegen solcher Konsumzombies, die langfristige Nachteile liebend gern für kurzfristige Vorteile in Kauf nehmen. Ist ja nicht so, als würde das nur die Spielebranche betreffen...



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist eine Art Freizeitsport. Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich aus Prinzip keine Spiele kaufen. O-Ton: "Warum etwas kaufen, wenn ich es auch umsonst bekomme".



100 Punkte, wenn du mir sagst, inwieweit ein Kopierschutz bei solchen Leuten dienlich ist.


----------



## Rollora (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Game doch zu alt oder meinst du Anno 2070, das im Winter rauskommt?


 Nein ich meinte Anno 1404 - sorry. Hat 1404 nun den Kopierschutz?
2070 kaufe ich nicht, das hat nachweislich dieses DRM



McClaine schrieb:


> @ te Anno 1701 hat soviel ich weiss Tages DRM,  ein ähnlicher Rotz wie  der Ubilauncher. Setzt sich tief ins System und  beeinflusst andere  Programme am Rechner, u.a. liest man sogar von nicht  mehr  funktionierenden DVD Laufwerken, Software usw...


 
Thx bei der Nummer hab ich mich aber vertan, ich meinte nicht 1701 sondern 1404


----------



## Tolive (27. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau! Los Leute, kauft alle das Spiel, dann behalten die Entwickler ihren Job und Ubisoft wird mit ihrem DRM noch bestärkt
> *facepalm*
> http://andreaswuerfl.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/facepalm.jpg


 
   Wie du sehen kannst habe ich geschrieben das ich es unfair finde einzelne Entwickler zu bestrafen die ggf. ebenfalls DRM nicht so toll finden anstelle des Publishers der den Mist zu verantworten hat. Denn wer sich das Debakel von Splinter Cell anschaut, welches kein schlechtes Spiel mit starker Lizenz wahr, weiß das in erster Linie beim Entwicklungsstudio geschaut wird was falsch gemacht wurde. Zudem finde ich es unfair sich ein Spiel als "Opfer" zu suchen. Denn warum haben Mafia 2, Fear 2 ... (Steam zwang) und viele andere Ubisoft und EA Spile nicht ebenfalls nur 0%.




Rollora schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig, WENN die Konsolenversionen, wo sowieso bei Driver 80%  des Umsatzes gemacht wird, auch diese Art Kopierschutz hätte. Haben sie  aber nicht, hier gehts rein gegen die PC Spieler


 



Naja, viele werden auch einfach nur 0% hören etc. und sich das Spiel dann ggf. nicht kaufen. Ich persönlich versuche zwar möglichst auch keine Spiel mit Online zwang zu kaufen, würde aber auch nie ein Spiel wegen dem Online zwang schlecht reden sondern immer nur den Online zwang an sich.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Mehreren Parteien würde mal paar saftige hinter die Löffel gehören...xD



So kann man das auch sagen



d00mfreak schrieb:


> auf Assassins Creed - obwohl zumindest der erste Teil abgrundtief schlecht ist - zu verzichten wäre ein einschneidender Moment in deinem Leben gewesen.



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, und jedem das seine



d00mfreak schrieb:


> 100 Punkte, wenn du mir sagst, inwieweit ein Kopierschutz bei solchen Leuten dienlich ist.



Inwieweit ist es dienlich abends die Haustüre abzuschließen, obwohl jeder Einbrecher sie in wenigen Minuten knacken könnte?



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich kann jetzt sofort spielen was ich will, wen interessiert denn, was in ein paar Jahren ist. *Ein Gedankengang, den man mit Drogensüchtigen teilt.*



Jetzt werden hier schon Vergleiche mit Drogensüchtigen gezogen. Geht's noch. Leute wie du, können anscheinend nicht argumentieren, ohne andere zu beleidigen und zu verurteilen

Hauptsache austeilen, aber niemals auch mal die Meinungen und Einstellungen anderer Leute akzeptieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist eine Art Freizeitsport. Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich aus Prinzip keine Spiele kaufen. O-Ton: "Warum etwas kaufen, wenn ich es auch umsonst bekomme".
> Warum sollen daran auch die Entwickler schuld sein? Verschenken können sie ihre millionenteuren Games ja schlecht.


 
Die müssen sich die Frage stellen, wieso es Leute gibt, die die Games nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die müssen sich die Frage stellen, wieso es Leute gibt, die die Games nicht mehr kaufen.


 
Ich stelle die Frage anders: Warum gibt es Leute, die sich noch nie irgendein Spiel gekauft haben, und trotzdem dutzende aktuelle Spiele auf ihrem PC haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Das liegt ja in erster Linie daran, dass es ein Angebot gibt, kostenlos an die Spiele zu kommen.
Trotzdem muss eben gefragt werden, wieso es Leute gibt, die Games nicht kaufen, das kannst du ja auch ausweiten auf Filme, Musik und was weiß ich.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden hier schon Vergleiche mit Drogensüchtigen gezogen. Geht's noch. Leute wie du, können anscheinend nicht argumentieren, ohne andere zu beleidigen und zu verurteilen



Wenn du sagst, dass es dir egal ist, mit welchem DRM die Spiele erscheinen, solange du sie nur spielen darfst, dann sage ich, dass ein Drogensüchtiger genauso über sein Objekt der Begierde denkt. Beim Drogensüchtigen sieht jeder ein, dass er sich langfristig in Probleme reinreiten wird, die er so vermutlich zu Beginn seines Konsums nicht wollte. Wo ist der - abgesehen davon, dass der Drogensüchtige wohl etwas weiter gehen würde - Unterschied, der dich angeblich so empört? 



> Die Diskussion mit dir breche ich an dieser Stelle ab. Auf dieser Basis macht das keinen Sinn


 
So kann man natürlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich Recht habe. Thx.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt ja in erster Linie daran, dass es ein Angebot gibt, kostenlos an die Spiele zu kommen.
> Trotzdem muss eben gefragt werden, wieso es Leute gibt, die Games nicht kaufen, das kannst du ja auch ausweiten auf Filme, Musik und was weiß ich.



Dafür gibt es natürlich mehrere Gründe, aber einer der wichtigsten ist in meinen Augen die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es natürlich mehrere Gründe, aber einer der wichtigsten ist in meinen Augen die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität.


 
Nein, meiner Meinung ist es die Enttäuschung, dass die PC Titel nur noch aufgewärmte Kamellen sind, zu teuer darüber hinaus noch und es nur noch Games mit Bugs gibt. Viele sind nicht mehr bereit für die Beta Version 50€ zu bezahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

Wobei Notch durch Alpha und Beta Verkäufe reich geworden ist. 
Warum gehen jetzt nicht andere auch so vor und verkaufen schon die Beta? 
Dann würde es vermutlich weniger Bugs geben.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, meiner Meinung ist es die Enttäuschung, dass die PC Titel nur noch aufgewärmte Kamellen sind, zu teuer darüber hinaus noch und es nur noch Games mit Bugs gibt. Viele sind nicht mehr bereit für die Beta Version 50€ zu bezahlen.



Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass die Raubkopierer Problematik auf der XBox genau so schlimm ist? Oder bei Filmen? Oder bei Musik?




d00mfreak schrieb:


> So kann man natürlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich Recht habe. Thx.


 
Träum weiter.....


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

Weil die Xbox/PS3 Titel zu teuer sind! Vorallem in DE.
Und bei Filmen liegt es an der großen Zeitspanne zwischen Kino und DVD.
Das ist zumindest meine Erklärung dazu.


----------



## DaStash (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass die Raubkopierer Problematik auf der XBox genau so schlimm ist?


Also in Relation zu den gekauften Titeln ist die Raubkopierproblematik bei Konsolen nicht nennenswert.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also in Relation zu den gekauften Titeln ist die Raubkopierproblematik bei Konsolen nicht nennenswert.
> 
> MfG



Ich weiß nicht mehr. Auf irgendeiner Seite habe ich mal Statistiken darüber gelesen, wie viele illegale Kopien für die jeweiligen Systeme heruntergeladen werden. Und da war z.B. bei CoD MW 2 die XBox nicht weit von dem PC entfernt. Ich schaue mal ob ich das noch mal finde.

EDIT:

Hab mich vertan. Der Abstand zwischen XBox und PC ist schon ordentlich:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/2010-01/liste-der-illegalen-spiele-downloads-2009/

http://www.gameswelt.ch/news/53306-..._sind_die_Top-Kandidaten_aus_diesem_Jahr.html


----------



## Kötermän (27. September 2011)

Ist ja auch so. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute die 2 Konsolen haben. Eine modifizierte, und eine unmodifizierte für die wenigen Spiele die sie sich kaufen und online zocken wollen.
Also Raubkopien sind bei Konsolen nicht wirklich viel weniger als beim PC.


----------



## DaStash (27. September 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute die 2 Konsolen haben. Eine modifizierte, und eine unmodifizierte für die wenigen Spiele die sie sich kaufen und online zocken wollen.
> Also Raubkopien sind bei Konsolen nicht wirklich viel weniger als beim PC.


Statistiken sprechen da aber eine ganz eindeutige Sprache aber ich denke das ist schon wieder ein anderes Thema. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Statistiken sprechen da aber eine ganz eindeutige Sprache aber ich denke das ist schon wieder ein anderes Thema.
> 
> MfG



Siehe oben!


----------



## Kötermän (27. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Wie soll ein KS im Fiasko enden??? Die Finanzkrise ist ein Fiasko, aber ein Kopierschutz
> Und was hat ein Kopierschutz bitte mit Geschichte zu tun? Ubis KS wird mit Sicherheit nicht das Weltgeschehen nahhaltig verändern
> Also hör auf das Thema Kopierschutz und DRM größer zu machen, als es letztlich ist, und stell andere nicht als Deppen und Ignoranten dar.


 
Ja dafür muss man schon ein bisschen nachdenken, und Fiakso heißt nunmal nicht immer ** oder sonstwas, was Leute wie du gleich immer denken wenn sie mit "Geschichte" konfrontiert werden.
Aber auch du wirst irgendwann mal kapieren dass in unserer Gesellschaft sehr viel miteinander verflochen ist und es nicht einfach nur Geld und kaufen gibt.
K Z wird hier zensiert? Meine Güte...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2011)

Offtopic entfernt.

Die betreffenden Herren mögen bitte auf weitere Provokationen verzichten.


----------



## McClaine (27. September 2011)

geht seit Seiten shcon Offtopic...


----------



## Anchorage (28. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden hier schon Vergleiche mit Drogensüchtigen gezogen. Geht's noch. Leute wie du, können anscheinend nicht argumentieren, ohne andere zu beleidigen und zu verurteilen
> 
> Hauptsache austeilen, aber niemals auch mal die Meinungen und Einstellungen anderer Leute akzeptieren


 
Ich sehe da garkeine Beleidigung wenn jemand ********************* oder sowas sagen würde wäre es eine Beleidigung. Er Argumentiert nur richtig und bringt sogar einen Vergleich der Treffend ist .


----------



## DaStash (28. September 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich sehe da garkeine Beleidigung wenn jemand ********************* oder sowas sagen würde wäre es eine Beleidigung. Er Argumentiert nur richtig und bringt sogar einen Vergleich der Treffend ist .


Gut, wenn du das verstanden hast kannst du ja bestimmt auch den Vergleich zu den Drogensüchtigen erläutern. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (28. September 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich sehe da garkeine Beleidigung wenn jemand ********************* oder sowas sagen würde wäre es eine Beleidigung. Er Argumentiert nur richtig und bringt sogar einen Vergleich der Treffend ist .



Jegliche Art von Suchtverhalten ist erwiesenermaßen eine Krankheit. Wenn ich aber einfach nur ein Spiel spielen _möchte_, und mir der DRM egal ist, dann hat das weder mit Suchtverhalten, noch mit einer Krankheit zu tun, was bedeutet, dass dieser Vergleich in kleinster Weise treffend ist, und demzufolge durchaus einen beleidigenden Unterton hat (Krankheit, Sucht)!

Wobei das aber auch wieder OT ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. September 2011)

Klärt das bitte per PN oder Skype. Hier ist es jedenfalls weit weg vom Thema.


----------



## Rollora (28. September 2011)

Sonst kann man hier auch gerne zumachen, wenn das Thema nicht mehr vorankommt. Es wurde in den letzten ~100 Posts sowieso alles gesagt was gesagt werden musste. Bevor hier die Moderatoren noch mehrmals eingreifen müssen...


----------

